
With YesGraph, Finding Tech Talent Is As Easy As Using Tinder - ivankirigin
http://www.fastcompany.com/3024854/most-creative-people/with-yesgraph-finding-tech-talent-is-as-easy-as-using-tinder
======
bcjordan
At least for finding developers, referrals from employees and trusted friends
tend to be one of the most consistently accurate signals of a quality
candidate.

It looks like YesGraph is solving a serious pain point in what should be a
lucrative market. Hiring can be one of the toughest parts of growing a
successful company—it's pretty surprising there aren't more products like this
out there in widespread use yet.

------
johnrob
Why will this work better than the usual 2-10k referral bonus that most
companies pay to employees?

~~~
ivankirigin
Bonuses and yesgraph aren't mutually exclusive. Also cash turns out to not be
the best incentive. Kudos for example work better.

~~~
johnrob
Another thought - enabling referral payments to non employees (employees of
other companies) could be an interesting business model. Friends looking for
new opportunities don't always match your current company.

~~~
ivankirigin
This is actually how yesgraph works. You invite your team to make
recommendations. You can invite domain experts, investors, advisors too. Each
looks at their own network. It's hiring as a team sport.

------
lumens
Looks cool. Browsing the referral market quickly and easily (a la Tinder) is a
big step up from the disjointed asks made by most companies.

In a similar vein, I started Mighty Spring
([https://www.mightyspring.com](https://www.mightyspring.com)). Candidates get
a discrete Tinder-like experience for browsing jobs, while companies browse
anonymous candidate profiles and request interviews. Anonymity helps passive
people use the service without getting spammed by recruiters and protects
employed peoples' current work interests.

In private beta, but expediting invites to the HN crowd. Let us know what you
think!

------
seivan
Sign in with Facebook.... instead of Github?

~~~
bonemachine
Agreed - major cognitive disconnect there. Preferred identity providers, if
any, should be ('GitHub', 'Stack', 'Twitter') followed by None (i.e.
independent / paranoid). FB tends to have vibe ranging from "Meh" to worse
among most developers I know (who don't actually work for FB).

Definitely not a place I'd think to go looking for available talent, in any
case.

------
njudah
Congrats Ivan!

~~~
ivankirigin
Thanks!

btw HN, AMA

